# What pressure for long storage



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I might not be able to use the MH for a while now due to a medical condition.

Should I pump the tyres up to their max of 80psi when its stored to prevent flat-spotting?

Richard


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In a word....yes. But do try to give the van a run now and then.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

I would pump them up to max ie 80psi and make sure they are away from sunlight. 
Also cover all the interior upholstery to keep sunlight off, especially the tops of settee's where it may be under a window
Make sure all water is drained out, I use a tyre inflator pump to blow air clean thru.
As already said a regular run also helps a lot. If nothing else just to even up the weight on the same spot on the tyres. 
Don't leave the handbrake on if you can avoid it. Better to chock the wheels, leave in gear?
Best wishes and a speedy return to motorhoming

Mike & Ann


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that news RichardD, I do hope that things improve. Yes to the previous advice.Let us know if there is anything you need help with.


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Richard

Sorry to hear about your medical problem and hope it gets sorted soon.

Mike's list above is all good advice.

You also need to consider the vehicle battery. If you have EHU in storage and your charger charges both vehicle and habitation batteries then no problem. If either of those two parameters are missing, then if you have an alarm and radio memory fed by the vehicle battery then over a long period even the milliamps drain could pull the charge down below what is needed to start the engine in cold weather.

Geoff


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your kind words.

MH is on permanent EHU, the wife checks the interior regularly anyway and keeps the blinds closed. The van is predominately in the shade so not a problem with sun directly on the tyres. Always choke wheels with no handbrake.

Draining down has always been a bit flaky. I tend just to drain as much water out as possible, drain the boiler and open the taps. Being down here on the south coast we don't usually get very hard winters.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Richard

I also live (right) on the South coast, HOWEVER if you leave a small amount of water anywhere in the system it is MORE likely to freeze than a large volume (it gives up its heat "energy" much quicker due to having a high surface area to volume ratio) so even a short period of sub zero temperature can freeze it and cause damage.

Small quantities will rest at the lowest points of pipes and/or the base of water pumps etc. (Dont forget the toilet flush tank, if fitted, will have a small pump right at the base that can be very vulnerable to freezing) 

I drain the boiler, then open all the taps, once water has stopped running, close all the taps and blow air through each of the taps in turn starting at the furthest from the boiler (usually the shower) its amazing just how much more water is expelled by that means !!!!

I then leave all the taps open.

Dont forget to remove any glass jars/bottles because they break if they freeze!! (Lesson learnt the hard way!) 

Andy


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Andy, 

What do you blow through with? Just your mouth?

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Richard

Yes, but you can buy a gizmo to do it for you. I think it's called "Floe" but I am too tight to pay for something I can do myself for free.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I have seen yellow gizmo's that you drive on...a bit like levellers but curved...that are supposed to be good when leaving a MH standing for some time? They fit the shape of the tyre.

Or am I making that bit up?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Richard
> 
> Yes, but you can buy a gizmo to do it for you. I think it's called "Floe" but I am too tight to pay for something I can do myself for free.
> 
> Andy


Rather than buy I used a radiator valve I had spare, fitted a stop end with a tyre valve araldited into a drilled hole.

Fit it to the outlet pipe from the pump and use the tyre inflator to pressurise the system to 20psi several times, open taps in turn to expel the remaining water in the pipes, not forgetting the showers, toilet and boiler drain. It's surprising how much is expelled after normal draining. Remember to empty the pump strainer as well if applicable.

Terry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I would have thought axle stands more suitable for long term storage 


tony


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Yes there is a thingy to do it thats designed for caravanners or other users of aquarolls and comes with special fittings for that job but if you have an internal pump and can easily get at it then all you need is to take the output hose off the pump and use the 12v tyre compressor ( with the football adapter, that a plastic cone thingy) to connect to the hose. If its not a submersible pump , in the tank , then be sure to also drain the pump body.
As said the amount of water that comes out is quite surprising
Oh and Ann has just reminded me to put antifreeze mixture ( salty water) in the wast traps - she calls them "sinkholes"

Mike ( and Ann)


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I did look at the Floe device a while back but my water pump is fairly inaccessible so I didn't bother and as I have an insulated double floor in the Rapido have never given it another thought.

Probably just try and blow the taps through by mouth and leave taps open as usual.

Richard


----------

